# Taping or gluing - how to?



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any instructions or pictures for taping or gluing ears?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=38 if you go to the main 'ear' forum, 4 of the top 5 posts on the list are 'stickies'. 

Did you get a chance to go thru those?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of spirit with her ears taped. this is how it should look after they are taped







[/img]


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I glued Kodee's ear for about 4 months or so, until if finally stayed up:

This is the exact glue I used, and I got it from Amazon.com (I couldn't find anything else that worked - the drugstore stuff is just that skin "bandage" stuff, not adhesives):

http://www.amazon.com/Montreal-Ostomy-Sk...17438824&sr=8-3

This is the foam I used, although this link is for a 70 pack. I just walked in to Ace Hardware and bought one length of it (I bought the largest one they carried, as it was not curled so tight, if that makes sense), and you can cut off a piece as you need it:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index...rentPage=family

I glued Kodee's ear by myself, so to keep him from wiggling around or trying to be difficult, I put his leash on him, and got all my stuff together on the kitchen counter where I could reach it: scissors, glue, piece of foam about 5-6" long to start with (just cut a piece off that will be a little longer than your dog's ear) foam.

I put him in a down, and knelt on the leash with my knee, so he couldn't get up. I gave him something really tasty that takes a while to eat (usually he got a raw chicken breast or leg quarter or something). While he was munching on that, I'd cut the foam in 1/2 lengthwise, and hold it up to the inside of his ear, to get an idea of how to cut it to fit. Then I'd just cut it to the right size/shape. Once I thought I had it right, I'd hold it in his ear (no glue yet!) to make sure. You want to be sure that it will fit so that the edge of the foam is just a little smaller than the ear - you don't want the edge of the foam sticking out where he can get his nails under it and scratch it out of place.

Once the foam is exactly the size/shape you want it, put a layer of Osto-Bond glue all over the "back" side of the foam. Let it sit for 30 seconds or so, til the glue gets a little bit "tacky" (this stuff dries pretty fast - it's like rubber cement, only for skin). Once it's tacky, place it into his ear, and hold it in place for about a minute or so. By then it should be dry enough to stay in place. Kodee always wanted to scratch at it for about the first 15-20 minutes it was in place. I just played ball or did training or whatever to keep him distracted. By 15-20 minutes, it should be in to stay. At that point, Kodee never paid it any attention.

The foam will probably stay in place for about 10-20 days, then it'll start loosening up. Usually it would end up sort of hanging a little from Kodee's fur, and I'd just gently pull it out. Depending on his the ear looked (Kodee's would stay up for about a day and then start flopping, I'd re-do it (sometimes I'd use the same piece of foam, sometimes I'd cut a new one) after his ear "aired out" for a few hours. 

One thing - you should make sure that the foam doesn't block air from getting down into the ear. Since the foam is curved, as long as you don't shove it way down in there, it should be no problem. Make sure when the foam comes out that the ear/skin looks good. Kodee's was always nice and clean and pink, except for a little glue.

Once I was totally done w/gluing, I did not use anything to clean the glue off Kodee's fur or ear (there was a little left stuck on his fur). I just waited, and once it started loosening up on it's own, I just gently combed it out w/a wide tooth comb.

Hope this helps! Good luck and let us know if it works!!! 

P.S. If you look at my avatar picture, you can see the black foam in Kodee's right ear.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're not planning on taping or gueing the ears yet are you? Isn't your pup only about 3 months old?


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

doberman people are experts at taping, what with the majority having cropped ears. 

my aunt says a forum called dobermantalk has a boatload of taping and posting info. all of both my aunts dobes have had cropped ears, and taping and posting is a pain in the butt. 

I dobersat for one of my aunts current dobes, big zeus, when he still had posts on...its the last time I'll offer to take responsibility for posting, unless its my dog.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Great dane breeders are pro's at this too, since they crop their ears too.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Not yet, just gathering information.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

How old was Spirit in this photo?


----------

